# Homemade diaper pail deodorizer?



## Kimba (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't like the commercial deo-disks, and I have tried all kinds of essential oils on cotton pads, but nothing seems to cover the stinky smell. I empty the pail every other day, so it's not horribly full, but is still stinky.

What do you use in your diaper pail to make it smell nice?

Thanks!

Kimba


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I try to remember to pour some baking soda in there every time, though usually forget.







: But it works well.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I'd try baking soda.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

I sprinkle in some bs, and then a sprinkle a few drops of essential oils on a wipe and throw it in. I find the orange oil to be nice and strong enough to keep the stink away.

There is a recipe for homemade deodisks, although I have never tried it because I don't have a good spot for one in my make-shift pail. You make a paste with bs and water, then add drops of your favorite e.o., then pour into muffin tins lined with muffin papers and let dry. They're supposed to last a few weeks before fading away, and then you can crumble your disk into your wash!


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

I use baking soda. fuzbaby has a recipe for homemade deoderant disks that you could try. Here is the link. HTH


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

All I've ever used is baking soda. I don't use a pail liner, so when I dump the pail into the washer, I take a scoop of baking soda and dump it into the pail.

I also sun it once a week or so, but obviously those days are rapidly coming to an end as winter is approaching


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I make my own deoderizers w/ the bs and eo's that work pretty well. We're still in the ebf stage though, so don't know if that will cut it when he gets older?!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

TTO buddies from MDFA.

I use them in the pail and as a booster in the wash


----------



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

Baking soda at the bottom of my swing-top pail. Works awesome- I do dipe laundry every other day...


----------

